# Planlama ve Koordinasyon sorumlusu



## supeman

arkadaşlar, kartvizit üzerinde kullanılacak 

"planlama ve koordinasyon sorumlusu" 'nun ingilizcesi veya karşılığı nedir acaba.
"planning and coordination responsible" olarak düşünüce responsbile kulağıma çok hoş gelmiyor ama çok da iddialı değilim bu konuda onun için size soruyorum.
şunu belirteyim manager olmayacak. müdür kıvamında kudretli bir mevkii degil zira müdür var ve kartvizitinde manager yazıyor 

şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## Volcano

*Responsible For Planning and Coordination*


----------



## mighty_atlas

Staff ( Person ) in charge of Planning and Coordination.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Planning and Coordination ( Chief / Executive )


----------



## Volcano

*Also, Planning and Coordination Specialist 
*


----------



## supeman

teşekkurler volcano...


----------



## Volcano

*Rica Ederim *


----------



## yasemin

*Ben Director derdim... *
*Director for Planning and Coordination...*


----------



## la tierra

Superviser da güsel olabilir


----------



## hasansabri

Planning and Coordination Staff


----------



## Volcano

*It would mean to me:

Planlama ve Koordinasyon Kadrosu

Planlama ve Koordinasyon Takımı

Planlama ve Koordinasyon Personeli

Planlama ve Koordinasyon Görevlisi

Planlama ve Koordinasyon Elemanı*


----------

